# gun barrel camera's



## thegoosemaster

does anyone know of where i could find a gun camera...and about how much they cost. any help would be great. thanks


----------



## ndwaterfowler

I was looking at these as well. I found a little camera on Wal-mart's website that is for skate boarding/snow boarding that attaches to the helmet of the user but it looks like it would easily work on a gun barrel. I believe the cost was less than $100. :beer:


----------



## saskjack

GM,

Iwas looking for the same thing too. I searched all the tech and photo shops here in Canada that I could and nobody knew where to get one. I ended up finding a website www.hoyttech.com and ordered a HC-TACT it will mount to your barrel or bow and helmet as well it has a mic which most of the cameras I found do not. They are not cheap though $275.99 and they simply hook up to your camcorder as long as there is and A/V jack.

Good luck
Chad


----------



## djleye

I was in Ritz Camera after Christmas and noticed some very tiny cameras while I was waiting. I am sure they could help you out with which one to use, etc. They have a very knowledgable staff.


----------



## buckseye

it would have to have a pretty good zoom lens wouldn't it?


----------



## Double G

This is a real nice set up and the picture quality is excellent.

http://www.thehuntcam.com/


----------



## buckseye

what would a person use it for? I doubt it would work if your target was 200 yds away in the brush. It's on a shotgun in the add so I suppose it is for close shooting.


----------



## CobisCaller

What does that guy with the "Benelli-Cam" use? It looks right down the bead of the shotgun.


----------



## apeterson

that would be perfect!


----------



## fox412

I saw a show where the benelli cams guy (Tom Knapp) said that he has to shoot something like five feet low or high can't remember to hit the target on longer shots. To deal with the camera setting on top of the barrel. That would take some real getting used to. But that guy is one of the best shotgunners in the world


----------



## goosebusters

You could contact Tom Knapp the ridiculous Benelli guy and ask him where he gets those cameras if you are really serious. Its not very hard to get in touch with him there is a link on his website, tomknapp.net.


----------



## honkbuster3

those sound cool, I got to get me one of those. I like the one from Hoyt THANKS GUYS!


----------



## Click9

I actually just bought the one from walmart to try it out. To my surprise the picture is not too bad as long as you have enough light. It was pretty bad in the house, but looked pretty good outside. The microphone is not very good, if it's windy you get alot of noise. I plan on using background music so that's not a big deal for me. You can also use the SD memory cards in it. If you get a 1gb card you can get about an hour of video. The reason I wanted to try it was because there are no wires!! It is totally self contained and uses 4 aaa batteries. The best way to explain the video quality would be the same as a digital camera that can record video, like a sony dsc-p93 (I have this one and the video is about the same) For the price, under a $100, I think it will work o.k. Below is the link for it at walmart, but they are currently out of stock. You can also find them on ebay. I also have a pic below of it attached to my gun. 
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product. ... id=4058087


----------



## apeterson

I wonder how somthing like that would work for like pheasant hunting??? do you think you would have to keep it on all the time and also their would be too much movement for a good picture?


----------



## CamoHunter

It may sound funny, but if any of you have an underwater camera for ice fishing, try strapping it to your gun barrel with some velcro. I haven't actually tried it in the field, bc the whole unit would be a little bulky to carry out, but if you're determined I think it would work just fine. I tried it in the living room for a little bit, strapped it to the gun barrel and you'd be surprised how well it works. I pointed it at the window, and could see the neighbors house and everything else just great on the screen.

Might be worth a try!


----------



## apeterson

then you have to have a vcr or what ever along with you to tape... not worth that much to me...


----------



## CamoHunter

Sort of, just hook up your video camera to the unit, and record like you would if recording your underwater ice fishing. But yeah, the unit would be bulky, and again not worth it if walking in. If in ground blinds though, and driving in, it might be something to try if you have that equipment already.


----------



## apeterson

true... guess I never thought of the camera...

Click9 if you ever take any footage will you please share some... I would be very interested to see how that bad boy works!!


----------



## jerad

camo,
damn that is a good idea, you better bring that to missouri to try out


----------



## Click9

I will try to get some footage posted, maybe this weekend.


----------



## thegoosemaster

yea if u could post sum video that'd be sweet cuz i was lookin at them on ebay and for $100 i didnt kno how good of quality it would be...so yea if u could it'd be great


----------



## Click9

Well I tried to get the footage posted, but I am having problems getting it to work. I went to Huntinfootage.com and uploaded it, but I can't get it to play. It does'nt really matter anyway because I have returned the camera and would not recommend it to anyone after today. It DOES NOT WORK WELL IN THE COLD! It keeps shutting off and then won't turn back on until it is warm. I am talking about the one from walmart. At least I got my money back. I am now going to buy one that hooks directly to my camcorder, hoyt or huntcam. Sorry I could not get the footage to work, it actually wasn't too bad.


----------



## bratlabs

Dont let Click9 $hit you, he missed the targets. Thats why theres no footage. oke: Okay he hit one of the two.


----------



## Click9

Hey Bratlabs, we'll see who puts the geese on the ground this fall 8)


----------



## oatsboy

if someone gets ahold of t knapp also ask him why any camera would be mounted on top of the barrel or could the extra shells you would run through your gun because you cant see s7t warm the camera enough to operate or maybe a mitten,a heater-pak,and a bungi-cord...... oke:


----------



## bratlabs

Click9 said:


> Hey Bratlabs, we'll see who puts the geese on the ground this fall 8)


Probably neither one of us!! :lol:


----------

